# معرض الاجهزه الطبيه في دبي Arab health



## فؤاد ابو زيد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء
سيقام المعرض السنوي للاجهزه الطبيه في الامارات العربيه-دبي في الفتره من 26.1 .2009
وحتى 29.1.2009
وهذا المعرض ضخم جدا وفرصه لكل مهندس ليطلع على اخر واحدث التقنيات في عالم الاجهزه الطبيه
وقد حضرت هذا المعرض العام الماضي وباذن الله ساحضره في نهاية الشهر القادم


----------



## bassel hatem (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اكيد معرض هام و يجب على عامل في هذا المجال زيارته ولكن اخي الكريم متاكد من الموعد


----------



## ابوريان44 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعين على اسعار فنادق دبي
نار نار


----------



## مهند المهداوي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*معرض دبي*

السلام عليكم رحمة الله 
نتمنى منك اخي الكريم ان تنقل لنا احداث المعرض مرفقة بالصور ان امكن وتعرفنا بالافكار الجديدة التي سيتم عرضها هناك
مشكورا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله نتمنى منك اخي الكريم ان تنقل لنا احداث المعرض مرفقة بالصور ان امكن وتعرفنا بالافكار الجديدة التي سيتم عرضها هناك مشكورا:16:


----------



## حسام علوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس فؤاد ابو زيد على أهتمامك البارز لعم الفائدة


----------



## وليد أحمد الحيدري (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . بالمناسبة، لطلاب الاجهزة الطبيبة الدارسين في روسيا، في موسكو يقام في الفتره من 8-12وحتى 12/12 /2009 يقام معرض دولي كبير جدا، تشارك فيه قرابة ثلاثون دولة. المعرض شخصيا بازوره غدا ان شاء الله مع زملائي،لانه انا لست من طلاب موسكو.


----------



## محمد جزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا اخ تعطينا العنوان الذي يقام فيه المعرض
شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء
الموعد اكيد 26.1.2009 وحتى 29.1.2009
المكان مركز المعارض التجاريه -- دبي
للتسجيل والاستفسار ابحث في google عن Arab health


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله انقل الى حظراتكم اخر التتطورات في الماحه في المعرض الدولي لاجهزة الطبيه التي سوف يقام في المركز التجاري العالمي في دبي
وهو من افخم المعارض في العالم من الاجهزة الطبيه بكل انواعها و الموعد على نهايه شهر الواحد 2009 
مع فائق الشكر و التقدير


----------



## فادي صوافطة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you Mr.Fouad abu zaid


----------



## Salah.t1 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على المعلومة ولو انى تاخرت بسماعها لكن انشاء خير 

استوقفنى شى يا ريت من عنده معلومات وجداول للمعارض الدولية والعربية للاجهزة الطبية ..........
الندوات المؤتمرات .............إلخ لسنة 2010 وما بعدها ان عطانا الله عمر سبحانه وتعالى 

وتحياتى للادمنية والمشرفين و للجميع


----------



## شرف هاشم (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ادعوا الله ان تكونوا بخير وصحة جيدة
ارجوا افادتى اذا كان فية معارض تقام فى امريكا وشكرا ليكم


----------



## شرف هاشم (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اتمنا ان تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة 
هل يوجد معارض تقام فى امريكا وما هى مواعيدها جزاكم الله خير


----------

